# fog lights recommendation



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i would like to purchase a set of fog lights for my 98 sentra. fit them right into the fog light bumper. can anyone recommend me any good ultra bright white or yellow fog lights? i hear that blue fog lights are now illegal. is that true??


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Yea, the stock ones look best. After market lights always look cheap and bad.


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

True, true

Definately go with the stock ones


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

aaaactually, fellas I have Hella Optilux 1200s and to someone who doesnt know Nissans they look completely stock. They match the headlights perfectly and theyre nice and bright :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I just bought a used set of foglights from someone on SR20forums. Only paid 50 dollars and they are a direct fit into the bumper. If you wnat brighter, just put in some different bulbs


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

did you just get the the fog light units? what about the wiring and switch on teh dashboard??


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

got all necessary wiring, and i will be wiring it so the fogs go on when my lights go on


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or do that mod where they're on with the park lights and high beam, just fool around with the signal line to the relay from the rh lowbeam to the rh parklight.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

PIAA


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

which PIAA do you recommend? they cost UPTO $199-$250.
are they worth it? i'm lookin for a black housing with super white or yellow


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

From what I've seen with PIAA, it's worth every penny. I know a guy who has had some on his Ram for a couple years. They still burn just a bright and look great. I wish I could afford some.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> *I just bought a used set of foglights from someone on SR20forums. Only paid 50 dollars and they are a direct fit into the bumper. If you wnat brighter, just put in some different bulbs *


thats not true.. if you want "bluer" bulbs then put them is.. they dont get brighter.. only if you find a set of silvania light bulbs in h3.. but i doubt they make those yet.. i know they have 1157s out now.. the bluer they are.. the darker they get.. trust me.. ive been through several light bulbs to test this theroy.. just imagine taking sunglasses that are blue or red.. what ever.. they only dim on your eyes.. well.. things get darker forsay..
but yeah i have a set of stock fogs.. and they fit right in in just 45 minutes.. go with stock.. if you want to make the stocks brigher.. cut the low beam blocker for the bulb off.. then you can blind cars in front of you.. lol.. Travis


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

*stock foglight bulbs*

just cuious if anyone knows the stock foglight bulb number and if i can replace it with a brighter bulb


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
No OEM sentra came with 'fog' lights. They are simply accessory lamps and do nothing.
If you want the best halogen 'fog' lamp on the market, you get Hella Micro DE. They beat everything including PIAA. Unless PIAA has come out with a projector fog to match Hella.
They don't look OEM on a nissan, but are OEM on BMW, Mercedes, and VW. Also Ford.

Seth


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

are you referring to these fog lights???


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

um i have factory fogs on the outer corners of my bumper , there not that bright but they help i just wanna put some brighter bulbs in them


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes,
THose are the fog lights.

Seth


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

ok right i know they are thank you , i know there fogs i wanna know what bulbs are in them so i can replace them with brighter bulbs


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I think you're confused. Sorry, I should have specified that the photo above your reply are the fog lights I'm talking about. They are 55w H3's.
Your accessory lights on your bumper are not fogs and I believe they are 35w.

Seth


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

hey seth.. do you have those hella installed in ur car? just wanna see how those fog lights project and color. i'm thinking of getting them. there only $130


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

as far as i know.. those fogs you guys are talking about.. they are really cool.. almost projection lookin like the audi TT projectors.. or like the corvette fogs.. they are nice.. and when they first turn on.. they flash this blue color.. then go through all the colors of the rainbow as you drive.. lol.. but honestly they are nice.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

like i said.. rip open the OEM fogs.. tin snip that bitch black thin plate covering the h3's replace with "white" h3s.. and enjoy.. easy mod.. Travis


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I did a whole thing on beam patterns about a month ago.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32878
They are 'whiter' than OEM bulbs, but yellower than HID, or HID imitation. I apologize for the tilted beam. Its a flat horizontal cutoff for the top part of the beam, but since I mounted them to the bumper, the bumper is not horizontally flat, so the beam sorta crowns ^ towards the middle.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't really mind how mine look.

http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/headlights.html


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

hey seth, do you have a picture of the switch for the hell micro DE fog light? i wanna know where i can mount it. also, do you have a picture of the car front at night? i wanna see how it looks like at night.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

stick to your stock fog lamps, change bulbs to PIAA, color is your choice. pay attention to wattage. 

1997 ga16de, nice lights.
question to all: what does it mean if one of your headlights is brighter than the other? if this deviates from the current topic, ignore this question and just pm me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

prolly got 2 different bulbs (or one has a factory flaw). It could also mean that somehow the wires got mixed up and one is on brights. I suggest when one goes out you change both b/c the other one prolly isn't too far behind, plus they may look a bit awkward if you get a different brand.

If you look at the car and they are about the same, but it looks off only when you're behind the wheel, maybe one of your headlamps is out of aim.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

i just put 100 watt h3's into my factory housing those things are brighter than my headlights lol i figured it wouldn't be a problem with heat cause of the glass lens


----------

